# Here is my system



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Stereo
Gryphon Tabu century amplifier
Consonance Droplet CDP 5.0 
Dynaudio confidence 2
Supra sword loudspeakers cables
Transparent cable balanced

Multichannel
Harman-Kardon AVR 7500
Denon DVD 2910
Center channel Dynaudio contour 1.1
Rear channels Self made proac response 2.5
Subwoofer self made with peerless XLS 12"
Plasma 37" panasonic
Projector infocus screenplay 4805 with supra components cable.


----------

